# Question Of The Week... (2014 Week 43)



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2014)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer....

*What non-famous craftsman do you wish people knew more about?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement._


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2014)

My Dad actually. He was a mechanic by trade, and very good at it. He is a Jack of all Trades though, knows a lot about everything. He is a hell of a woodworker, largely self-taught. I've learned a ton from him, the most important lesson is to look at a project from many angles to see what can be achieved with it. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2014)

My dad, too.
Trained as diesel automotive mechanic, high speed radio operator (morse code), UN and NATO radio trainer, cabinet maker, electronic repairs, electrician, plumber, locksmith, garage door dealer, HVAC, general contractor, steam fitter, then 20 years in charge of maintenance at SIng Sing prison. 
After he retired, mastered PC's and started making furniture.
Other than masonry and painting, there were few jobs he wouldn't master.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

So if he gets famous maybe he won't have time to hang out here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 19, 2014)

I guess the biggest influence on me was a high school wood shop teacher, I grew up without a father to teach me things. My high school wood shop teacher was Mr. Bishop, a man of great patience with kids and he taught with a slightly twisted sense of humor. A friends father got me interested in mechanical things and motorcycles. But I am pretty much self taught in everything.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Oct 20, 2014)

ME! You didn't say good craftsman, but if more people knew more about me that would in turn produce
more buyers...right?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 23, 2014)

My stepdad, who I'd known all my life, but he still took us in when I was eight, lol. He had to quit school during the 4th grade in Tennessee because there were too many mouths and not enough food to go around. Probably more knowledgeable in more areas than anyone that I have ever met, and just knew how to figure things out. When he quit logging he built his first bar and cafe right in the middle of logging and mining country in Northern California and had someone else run it while he operated equipment until he could buy his own. Their were folks that were jealous and thought he was rich, he wasn't!
There were lots of us hungry kids and adults too, I suppose, that were fed for free out of his cafe's that no one knew about, and he'd have our burgers just as big as the paying customers, lol. He once started a second hand store for the family to run and had my sisters wash and fold any clothing. There were 3 or 4 full sized plywood tables that if any clothes were so much as missing a button, they were free. If a guy needed work boots or kids needed school clothes, they got them free. The one thing that has stuck with me all these years is him saying, "It was built once, it can be built again."

Just as important in my life were my foster parents and their families. Yes, I was a screw-up as a kid.
Please understand that when folks open their homes to foster kids that their entire family is involved. These folks have more to give than anyone could believe possible. My foster mom was the ultimate mom and quite possibly the best cook I've ever seen. I am quite confident she's sitting in heaven right now with an arm load of babies, just waiting for their parents to get there. Pop worked as a faller in the log woods and did a pretty decent job of keeping us out of trouble when he was home. Their daughter and son-in-law were a huge part of the foster home and he is another idol of mine for his skills as a millwright and being there to teach me some of what I know.
These are the family that I'm going to visit in Illinois with a trip to Arkansas to visit my foster parents graves.

Thanks Marc, for a great question of the week
Allan

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2014)

justallan said:


> Thanks Marc, for a great question of the week
> Allan




No problem Allan. I love to hear about this sort of story. 
and, hey, I'm a step dad as well....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

